# can i addd a float valve onto my jd 2950



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

For my vermeer tedder to follow the ground contour properly you have to run the tractor remote in float position. I would like to use my Jd 2950 open station to ted with but it doesn't have a float position for the remotes. Any ideas? The simpler the better, thanks


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

One hose or two ? If its two hose's get a steel ball valve rated for your pressure and put it between the two hoses and open when tedding . One hose I don't know. My best guess.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

To my knowledge all JD 2950 scv's have the capability of float position unless your tractor has the cheaper spool type valve which I'm not familiar with. If your tractor has poppet type valves all one needs to do is change stop(parts key 6) to allow handle to go into float position.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> To my knowledge all JD 2950 scv's have the capability of float position unless your tractor has the cheaper spool type valve which I'm not familiar with. If your tractor has poppet type valves all one needs to do is change stop(parts key 6) to allow handle to go into float position.


That simple enough! Thanks Tx Jim.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You're welcome,Jim


----------

